# [SOLVED] Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues



## nicksson (Oct 6, 2012)

etaf said:


> ... not if you post in someone else's thread - the majority of forums work on the same principle


Oops! I'm in error! It seemed to me like the important thing is the CONTENT of the thread, his message, the (eventually) solution for the given problem, not who is the "opener". Still, if I will open a new thread, I’ll be the "owner" of the thread? I can then take it at my home?
Back to the problem: I already do all the wi-fi measurements with Xirrus, the -ping -pong "game", I turned off the router's built-in firewall and all protections (even the connection password), also with no antivirus installed on PC, and it looked like to be a Repeater hardware failure. Finally problem is solved: on the bottom of the repeater exist a very little hole- the Reset. After you put the Repeater in the wall outlet you have to push the hidden button in the reset hole for – attention, not only for 1 sec, as is in manual, but for about 20 sec AND the red light turn off. After reboot and the setting up procedure through the web-based configuration utility was made, all was OK, the internet “returned”. For me, this is the good answer. For now, I will reset this repeater in, let’s say, every week, for sure…


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

i have now moved your post into a thread of its own
for exactly the reason I said

so please confirm your router is a Huawei WS320


----------



## nicksson (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



etaf said:


> i have now moved your post into a thread of its own
> for exactly the reason I said
> 
> so please confirm your router is a Huawei WS320


1. Yeah, great to put it into a new thread with only one post out of his context. 
His context is here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/re-huawei-ws320-pc-wifi-connection-issues-663513.html
Btw, now I'm the "owner' of this thread?

2. Sorry, I cant confirm this, because Huawei WS320 is NOT a router, but a Repeater. See it here:
WS320 - Huawei Device Co., Ltd..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Another way after you have reset the ws320 is press the WPS buttton on router if your router supports it for 3 to 4 seconds then press the WPS button on repeater wait for light to go green all is well.

It will save you time in having to go into the configuration.

Glad your issue is resolved and thanks for posting.

If you are happy you can mark the thread as solved.

Any further issues do not hesitate to ask.


----------

